# Greenfire Europa 75



## jamorris (Nov 3, 2007)

Rather than resurrect the old thread, I thought I'd just post anew. My new Europa 75 was fired up for the first time this morning.  The thing almost lit itself.  Main effort was opening the bag of pellets and dumping them into the hopper.

The manual is not exactly quality instruction.  But, it is close enough.  Been running about 4 hours so far.  Any hitches pop up, I will add them to this thread.

Jerry


----------



## jamorris (Nov 6, 2007)

Burnt three bags of pellets.  Looks like room for six in ash pan.  The three bags lasted about three days and six hours.  Restarted the Europa and everything went smoothly.

I figure to empty the ash pan every five bags.  This latest burn ought to last longer than the last, as I could not resist playing with the burn level to see how hot it would get.

Jerry


----------



## begreen (Nov 7, 2007)

Pictures! Time for show and tell. What pellets are you burning?


----------



## jamorris (Nov 7, 2007)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Pictures! Time for show and tell. What pellets are you burning?



Remember  BG, I don't do pics of the homestead.

Pellets are La Crete, Canadian spruce. Will be trying another soon, but this seems ok.

Interesting item, the Europa name tag came on a magnet, it was stuck onto the door and I missed it as magnetic.  The name fell off the magnet, due to heat from the door.  I put it back onto the magnet and set it up on top of the stove.  No big deal, to me.

Jerry


----------



## jamorris (Nov 22, 2007)

Starting to learn more on the finer points of running the Europa.  I have been running it in the "default" settings.  Recently, I have been slowing down the ash removal   It "defaulted" to the setting of 10, I dropped it down to 3 and the fuel-bed still seems ok.  I suspect some of the pellets were not completely burning.  When it turns colder and I run up to the higher heat rates, I might increase air feed to help manage the fuel-bed.  My gas furnace is rarely cycling.  It appears to be a better situation than I expected in reducing gas usage.

On the Europa you can fiddle with both the ash removal and the air feed to manage burn rates at all heat settings.  This stuff is fascinating to me.  It will be interesting to see how this effects the different pellets.

I love wood burners of all kinds, but this pellet stove is really nice.  It is almost self running.  At low settings, I can get by on one bag every two days, almost.  Close enough for my definition.  Normal wood stoves have their positive side.  Fuel is easier to come by at lower prices, but more labor intensive.  50 days of split wood surely takes up more room that 50 days worth of pellets.  And, it burns cleaner, with less outside oder than split wood.  In fact, I can't smell it, even standing by the pipe!

I am having fun here!

Jerry


----------



## taylormade4687 (Dec 9, 2007)

jamorris said:
			
		

> Burnt three bags of pellets.  Looks like room for six in ash pan.  The three bags lasted about three days and six hours.  Restarted the Europa and everything went smoothly.
> 
> I figure to empty the ash pan every five bags.  This latest burn ought to last longer than the last, as I could not resist playing with the burn level to see how hot it would get.
> 
> Jerry



Hi kinda new to the europa 75 and having some trouble with the settings i tried the default setting but seem to go threw alot of pellets do you have the same stove and what setting do you recommend 

Thank taylormade


----------



## jamorris (Dec 9, 2007)

taylormade said:
			
		

> Hi kinda new to the europa 75 and having some trouble with the settings i tried the default setting but seem to go threw alot of pellets do you have the same stove and what setting do you recommend
> 
> Thank taylormade



Slow down the ash extraction, I went all the way down to #1 here.  The combustion air is running at less than #10, too.  I went too low on the last weeks burn and got incomplete burn of pellets.  I have it set at #7, or#8 currently.  Been burning on heat setting 3 and 4.  This will be different with any change in pellets, I suspect.

As my combustion air was too low, yesterday I had to let the stove burn out and empty the ash bin.  I had a lot of coarse ash.  Keep an eye on this.  The fine white powder ash takes up a lot less room.  I saw a lot of "black rice" in this last load of ash.

My stove defaults to heat setting #3 and #10 on both ash extraction and combustion air.  I don't get any thrown pellets, but "sawdust' does get blown out the pot. I suspect your pellets are lighter and combustion air is to strong? I hope they are not missing the pot entirely.  Is the stove pretty well leveled?

Jerry


----------



## taylormade4687 (Dec 9, 2007)

jamorris said:
			
		

> taylormade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for the help i will try and see if it help i do worry about the flame seem to be very high at times not sure why that is


----------



## jamorris (Dec 9, 2007)

taylormade said:
			
		

> thanks for the help i will try and see if it help i do worry about the flame seem to be very high at times not sure why that is



I don't think you need to worry about this.  I have seen nothing that would be damaged by high flames.  FWW, my flame never goes larger than a few inches past the pellet feed pipe. The top of my stove never gets too hot to rest my arm on.

What pellets are you using? 

Jerry


----------



## jamorris (Dec 10, 2007)

taylormade;  How does your fuel bed level look?  I seems difficult to keep mine as high as the manual says to.  I have ash extraction down to #1.  When I lower the combustion air enough to allow the fuel bed level to built up, I get incomplete burn of pellets.

I am burning La Crete spruce pellets.  I did try AWF and Pennington hardwood pellets, it did not seem to make much difference.

Jerry


----------



## jamorris (Dec 16, 2007)

Just an update here.  I am down to about a week of pellets left.  Ordered another two tons of pellets from a local supplier yesterday.  Two tons of AWF at $274 per ton, free delivery.  Multiples of tons will get me free delivery.  Not a great price, but I can live with it, due to the convenience of not having to go get them myself.  I could have gotten them at $230 per ton from my stove dealer.  But, by the time I made two trips in my Dakota to get them, the savings would be gone.

This Europa is an entertaining thing, might be a small mind issue?  Things keep catching my attention.  I have watched clinkers start to form and then begin to disappear.   I think it is the gasifier aspect of this stove.  I can see jets of burning gases begin to cut the clinkers up and the ash auger finishes them off.

I have settled in on  a setting 1 for ash extraction and 9, or 10 for combustion air.  This reduced the "black rice" issue in the ash pan to an acceptable level.  It seems like the incomplete burn is in the start up and shutdown cycles.  The middle level of heat setting #3 is giving better than a 24 hour burn per bag.  I have seen more than a few 30 hour burn per bag.  The stove is doing what I bought it to do.  Furnace cycle is drastically reduced.

Ash clean out is on a weekly basis.  For effort and attention, this Europa beats any normal wood stove I have ever operated.  If reliability remains constant and the repairs I expect occur on a two year, or better cycle, I am gong to be extremely pleased.

Remember, I bought this stove as both an auxiliary and a back up heat source.  I did not and do expect to not use it as a whole heat source, except in the event of grid failure.  It will keep the house from being damaged in a freeze up.

It would make a fine primary heat source in a small vacation cottage, though.


Jerry


----------



## jamorris (Dec 21, 2007)

I had my first automatic shut down this morning.  I happened to be on hand when it happened.  It seemed the pellet auger just stopped feeding in pellets.  I had no error codes indicating a blown fuse, or anything.  I waited for it to complete the shutdown cycle.  Emptied the hopper expecting to find a jam.  Nothing showed up.

When I did the restart routine, everything seemed to go well.  It seems this stove may have that particular gremlin I read of with other stoves.  It must have been pellets bridged up and not allowing the auger to do as it should.  Every alternative has its price, this may be one.  It happened just as I finished my first ton of pellets.  So, not too bad at all.  It was a relief to my paranoia over the reliability of this stove and did I jump too soon on a new product.

Jerry


----------



## jamorris (Dec 21, 2007)

taylormade said:
			
		

> Hi kinda new to the europa 75 and having some trouble with the settings i tried the default setting but seem to go threw alot of pellets do you have the same stove and what setting do you recommend
> 
> Thank taylormade



I have been playing around a bit more.  The combustion air goes all the way up to 20.  I had it there for a  while and no pellets blew out of the pot, or missed the pot.  Are you certain it was a full diameter pellet?  All I ever see is sawdust sparking and flying around outside the pots chamber area.

If the stove is reasonably level, i can't picture this, uless they put the wrong blower into your stove, or something along the idea.


Jerry


----------



## jamorris (Dec 21, 2007)

Pook said:
			
		

> called local dealer about europa & found out the new models burn pellets only not multi fuel. he said it was so to drop the price of the unit. said he had used multifuel unit as display that he was selling at discount. now i'm wondering...
> do you have the multifuel model?



I do.  Wood pellet, corn and wheat.  I haven't tried corn, or wheat yet, tho.  Under the current conditions it seems wasteful, wood pellets will do.  But, I view it s a nice option to have. 

If I were Dellpoint, I would have made the stove a straight 12VDC system and let the owner supply the power source.  A battery bank and its own charger are not a biggie.  It would have been a decent price reducer.

Is it still called the Europa 75?


Jerry


----------



## jamorris (Dec 21, 2007)

Pook said:
			
		

> yes .  they discontinued the multifuel & now its pellets only. i wondered why the dealer decided to replace the multifuel in his showroom & was trying to sell it.he told me the multifuel involved a much higher price. he wanted $1800 for ex-showroom stove which used multifuel.



Who is the dealer????   :bug: 

It sort of bugs me there is so little info about the Europa.

Jerry


----------



## jamorris (Dec 21, 2007)

Just checked with my dealer.  They say they can still get the multi-fuel version and the pellet only model has been available all along.  Sounds like another false rumor to me.  There seems to be a viable market for the multi-fuel version.

Jerry


----------



## jamorris (Dec 21, 2007)

Pook said:
			
		

> i just looked at europa & dell point sites neither has pellet only model, only multifuel. seems  pellet only model should also be listed if available in the past.
> definitely differentiation happening.



I did this earlier.  Dellpoint has a limited website, this is certain.  My dealer assures me the pellet only version has been a special order option all along.  Today, I can order both from my dealer.  The multi-fuel is in stock, actually there.  Perhaps your dealer does not know this aspect of the Europa 75?

One thing to keep in mind, the owner operator is French/Canadian.  There are language barrier issues, I am told.  He designed and built the only gasifier pellet stove on the market and actually got it on the market.  This is an accomplishment.  I'll cut him some slack on the language issue.

Jerry


----------



## BennyLee (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi, I'm new to the whole wood pellet scene.  We just bought a Europa 75 after Thanksgiving and it's worked out great so far.  BUT, this morning after I cleaned it out (a once weekly task), it shut down halfway through startup with an error code of F6 (ash auger stuck - fuse blown).  Are the fuses behind the 'control panel?'  Of course it's Sunday and the dealer is closed.  I'm kind of at a loss.  I feel unprepared for anything other than perfect functioning.


----------



## jamorris (Dec 23, 2007)

BennyLee said:
			
		

> Hi, I'm new to the whole wood pellet scene.  We just bought a Europa 75 after Thanksgiving and it's worked out great so far.  BUT, this morning after I cleaned it out (a once weekly task), it shut down halfway through startup with an error code of F6 (ash auger stuck - fuse blown).  Are the fuses behind the 'control panel?'  Of course it's Sunday and the dealer is closed.  I'm kind of at a loss.  I feel unprepared for anything other than perfect functioning.



This is my one gripe over Dellpoint.  The documentations sucks.  Try shutting down completely, unplug, disconnect the battery, reconnect and see if the same error code comes up.  Did you see any clinkers jamming it up?  I am going to have to look into the fuse situation, myself.  I have no idea where they are.  Or, what type they are.

I just went through a 1.5 hour power failure and my Europa sailed through with flying colors.

Jerry


----------



## BennyLee (Dec 23, 2007)

I hope I'm posting this in the right place. When I took out the augers they were completely caked over with ash.  But it was ash that is hardened like cement.  I'm using premium hard wood pellets - gone through half a ton.  I have not cleaned out the augers up to this point.  Is this something we are supposed to do every week?  I was told that I'd only need to unscrew the auger pan-thing once a winter.....ug.  I felt like a dentist trying to scrape off years of bad brushing.  Now the three screws spin freely.  And I found the fuses - they are behind the control panel.  Not sure if I need to replace one or not....clearly the augers had stopped spinning so I'm thinking I need to replace a fuse.  I agree about the documentation!  And I really feel the dealer was not forthcoming with all that needed to be done.


----------



## jamorris (Dec 23, 2007)

BennyLee said:
			
		

> I agree about the documentation!  And I really feel the dealer was not forthcoming with all that needed to be done.




I keep waiting for the hammer to fall.  Mine has been more trouble free than I expected.

What settings are you running?  I tend to run at heat settings of 3 and 4.  My ash auger is down to 1 most of the time.  Combustion air runs between 8 and 12.  Have you been able to keep the recommended fuel bed ash levels?  Mine tends to run to the low side.  If you are getting a lot of what I call "Black Rice", this is an incomplete burn, I went too low on combustion air and experienced this.  I have gone through about a ton of pellets.  Mine were La Crete Candian Spruce.  I just switched over to AWF hardwood.

Jerry


----------



## jamorris (Dec 23, 2007)

BennyLee said:
			
		

> When I took out the augers they were completely caked over with ash.  But it was ash that is hardened like cement.



What color was the ash, dingy-white?  I am getting this build up inside the pot, on the sides.  It seems to flake off and work through the auger.  I don't see much black stuff.  It will build up a little and then burn off.  I am really curious about your settings.

Jerry


----------



## BennyLee (Dec 23, 2007)

I pretty much keep the settings at the factory pre-set.  I run the heat on 3 or 4, the ash on 10 and I adjust the air combustion mostly up to hit the desired 'water column' numbers on that little meter.  The ash is very dark and there are some bits that look like incomplete burn, but not too much.  The burn pot gets some whitish ash build up that I scrape off, but again nothing alarming.  I'm curious about the ash auger setting.  I haven't changed it from 10 and I don't really know what effect it has one way or the other.  Nothing in the documentation even mentions what happens when you change that setting.  I tried to restart the stove, but no go.  The error code says F6 and it's not budging.  To the dealer tomorrow for a fuse (and hopefully some answers).


----------



## jamorris (Dec 23, 2007)

BennyLee said:
			
		

> I pretty much keep the settings at the factory pre-set.  I run the heat on 3 or 4, the ash on 10 and I adjust the air combustion mostly up to hit the desired 'water column' numbers on that little meter.  The ash is very dark and there are some bits that look like incomplete burn, but not too much.  The burn pot gets some whitish ash build up that I scrape off, but again nothing alarming.  I'm curious about the ash auger setting.  I haven't changed it from 10 and I don't really know what effect it has one way or the other.  Nothing in the documentation even mentions what happens when you change that setting.  I tried to restart the stove, but no go.  The error code says F6 and it's not budging.  To the dealer tomorrow for a fuse (and hopefully some answers).



What kind of fuse is in there?  Regular automotive?  

Emptying the ash pan once a week would indicate you are not getting the incomplete burn I got at low combustion air.  Still, I am seeing nothing like your issue.  You might ask about slowing down your ash auger.  it seems to work for me.  Keeps things in there long enough to completely burn, I think.


----------



## jamorris (Dec 24, 2007)

BennyLee said:
			
		

> I pretty much keep the settings at the factory pre-set.  I run the heat on 3 or 4, the ash on 10 and I adjust the air combustion mostly up to hit the desired 'water column' numbers on that little meter.  .



I don't see any recommendations for any desired numbers on the gauge.  All I see is a picture and it shows zero.  It does tell you increasing air and ash extraction will raise the gauge numbers.  This is like HAM radio manuals.  At least with ICOM, their manuals are pretty much as hard to decipher.  Mine runs pretty much in the middle of the gauge.  I go more by the look of the flames and fuel bed level.

My docs do say to juggle the air and extraction to maintain the fuel bed level.

Jerry


----------



## BennyLee (Dec 24, 2007)

The dealer gave me a paper (not included with the owner's manual) that has the "Mini-Helic Gauge Settings."  So, these are: Heat Setting 1 should read between 0.10 and 0.15.  Setting 2, 0.12 to 0.17.  Setting 3, 0.15 to 0.20.  Setting 4, 0.20 to 0.26.  And Setting 5, 0.24 to 0.30.  You're probably coming close to this by keeping the gauge reading in the middle.  The instructions, laconic as they are, say to adjust the combustion air flow to get the right gauge reading.  I think part of my stove's problems though might very well have to do with an auger rate that's too fast.  Not burning things up before sweeping them away.  The fuses kind of look like auto fuses.  Little glass cylinders with a strip of metal through it.  I'm going to pry them out - not super easy to get to - and take them with me tomorrow.


----------



## jamorris (Dec 25, 2007)

BennyLee said:
			
		

> The dealer gave me a paper (not included with the owner's manual) that has the "Mini-Helic Gauge Settings."  So, these are: Heat Setting 1 should read between 0.10 and 0.15.  Setting 2, 0.12 to 0.17.  Setting 3, 0.15 to 0.20.  Setting 4, 0.20 to 0.26.  And Setting 5, 0.24 to 0.30.  You're probably coming close to this by keeping the gauge reading in the middle.  The instructions, laconic as they are, say to adjust the combustion air flow to get the right gauge reading.  I think part of my stove's problems though might very well have to do with an auger rate that's too fast.  Not burning things up before sweeping them away.  The fuses kind of look like auto fuses.  Little glass cylinders with a strip of metal through it.  I'm going to pry them out - not super easy to get to - and take them with me tomorrow.



Most of my "Black Rice" occurs at start up and shut down, now.  In between the the stuff is very minor.


Just to see if I am doing a lot different from you, I will describe my process.


At start up, I add the measure of pellets recommended in manual to the burn pot.  I add a palm full of treated starter pellets to light.  I load the pellets first, when I have no clean up chores.  Prime the pellet auger and then throw in a wooden match to light the starter pellets.  Once those pellets have gone alight, I close the door and press the pellet icon button.


Once the stove gets out of the Start Up Cycle, I reduce the ash auger and adjust the combustion air.  10 might work, but lately it seems 12 to 13 is working better.  10 for the ash auger definitely seems too aggressive.  This seems to be it for the week,except for refilling the hopper.

When clean up time happens, I let the hopper completely empty.  As soon as the stove starts the Shut Down Cycle I vacuum out the fines in the hopper and then reload it.  When the stove completely shuts down, I vacuum out the burn compartment, including the bottom of the burn pot.  I put my hand in there to be sure there is nothing hot in there.  I then remove the ash pan and begin to clean the door glass with a balled up wad of newspaper dipped into water and then dipped into the white ash.  Just to be picky, I then use a window cleaner and paper towels to get the streaks.  I take the ashes out to the metal can (I plan to spread them with my fertilizer spreader onto the grass).


Then I move to the lighting process again.  This seems to work.  Last time, I looked for your ash fouling on the augers.  I have a thin coating.  It does not seem excessive.

Jerry


----------



## jamorris (Dec 25, 2007)

BennyLee said:
			
		

> I think part of my stove's problems though might very well have to do with an auger rate that's too fast.  Not burning things up before sweeping them away.



Benny, I am unsure of this dingy ash issue.  I just switched over to AWF hardwood pellets.  I was burning Canadian Spruce.  The AWF pellets seem to be cleaning out my burn pot.  All the dingy white ash is burning off now.  And some of it was thickly coated.  I will be looking hard at the auger next weekend.

Maybe there is something to this pellet quality thing?  I am like you, I think you may have a number of issues fogging up the whole thing.  None of my ash was "cement hard".

Jerry


----------



## jamorris (Dec 29, 2007)

Just did my first clean up after switching over to AWF pellets.   Very, VERY little unburned pellets.  Ash volume was reduced, too.  I think I have a handle on this.  Wish there was more feed back from other people.  Ash auger was at 1, combustion air at 12, heat setting was 3

BennyLee, my ash auger was cleaned off nicely.  Very little ash on it and it was soft.

Jerry


----------



## jamorris (Jan 26, 2008)

Just about to finish my second ton of pellets.  All in all, I am pleased with this pellet stove.  I am disconcerted over the other two users, who seem to have disappeared.  I would have liked to have heard more from them, pro, or con.  Other than the few issues I posted, this has been a good experience.  It surely beats scrounging up normal firewood and then feeding the beast.  And I have been there and done that.  With one shutdown (unexplained), this stove has been running 24/7 as described, excepting the normal clean outs.

Had I found the stove I put so much money into been a waste of time, I would be here screaming it to the World!  This must be one of those connectivity issues the Web is so famous for.  Users come, some stay, some lose connections in one form, or another.

Jerry


----------



## ddjr13 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey guy's, new to the forum. I had a Whitfield Advantge 2 pellet stove for 11 years and decided it was time for an upgrade.
The Europa 75 is a much more efficient and cleaner burning unit. As far as pellets are concerned, I have found Lignetics
hardwood pellets to be the most consistent with both stoves. The Europa seems to run the best at settings 3 or 4, 4
for ash extraction, and 8-12 for the blower settings. The stove heats my 1650 sq. ft. ranch (except the basement) very
well. The fuel oil furnace only runs if my wife or I actually cycle it. At those settings we use approx. 30 lbs. of pellets
over a 24 hour period. Also, to ease the problem with cleaning the burn pot and augers, (should be done weekly), soak
them in water and dish washing liquid for about 60 minutes. This will soften the mineral deposits left behind, then most of
them can be scraped or wire brushed away. Any deposits that remain will cause a "popping" effect in the stove when
it is re-lit due to moisture in the deposits. This will not effect stove operation in any way. The auger, housing and
burn pot are stainless steel, so no worries there. I will post more as time allows. Forgot to say that the stove has been
up and running since Mid October and we have used 78 bags of pellets out of the 2 tons that were purchased. Hope this helps with some of your questions.


----------



## jamorris (Jan 31, 2008)

FastFire57;  Nice to hear from you.  You actually take your stove apart on weekly clean up?  This is supposed to be more of an annual chore by the manual.  I vacuum out the burn chamber and wire bush the pot about weekly.  The ash pan seems generally oversized, unless you get an incomplete burn.  I went too low of combustion air feed once.  The manual needs a decent rewrite, IMO.

Do you use the gauge to set your combustion air feed?  Do you get much soot on the glass?

Jerry


----------



## ddjr13 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry it took so long to get back to you. Yeah, I pull the burn pot weekly to monitor the hieghth of the mineral residue.
It helps to give a better idea of where the actual fuel bed is from the augers up while burning. Cooler burning pellets
or partially burned, have a tendency to be nearer the bottom and leave more deposits behind. Sometimes allowing the
fuel bed to burn at a lower level produces less ash and more heat because the unit will run "leaner" due to higher air 
flow through the negative air pressure generated from the combustion blower.(Quote from my dealer). I tried it, and for
the most part, it seems to be true. It also reduces the soot on the glass, and creates a finer ash in the pan. I also heard from another dealer in Kidron Ohio that Dell-Point was bought out by Regency Heating Systems in Chicago. Will do some research
on that one.


----------



## jamorris (Feb 6, 2008)

This is interesting news.  Perhaps very good news.  The documentation surely needs improving.  Hopefully parts and service will be improved upon.  We will need to keep an eye on this aspect.

Still, all in all, I really have no other negative comments upon the Europa 75.  Mine has been much more trouble free than I expected.  I am well into my third ton of pellets.  If you run across any links related to this buy out, post them here.

Jerry


----------



## Kernel Klinker (Feb 20, 2008)

Europa Burners:
Have been burning one since November 2006.
Mine says "Fireplace International" (FPI) on the info tag.
Have burned mostly corn, 250 Bu, so far.
I'm one of those owners that has had problems.
I tried to keep my ash bed  at the correct level but it fluctuated up or down.
The wind would change speed or direction and the fun would begin again.
When the ash bed gets too low, unburned corn sticks to the red hot ash augers, coating them, (Rock Hard!) eventually binding.
Blows the ash auger fuse, sets a code.
Or if it does not bind (often happened to me) no ash gets extracted and it builds a big clinker.
All my troubles were caused by vacuum leaks.
Got them all stopped and the stove running right February of last year.
Moved the stove and the troubles started again.
Added the small restrictor plate and found another vacuum leak.
Mostly runs on 4 and 5 now.

A 60 inch exhaust lift instead of straight out was my main problem
My dealer didn't have a clue what was wrong  (outta business now).
Parts replaced include: fuses, control panel, top burn tube ring, center ash auger.

The manual does need to be rewritten.
Burning a mix of 25% corn 75% pellets right now to stretch the corn.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/15026/


----------



## ddjr13 (Feb 22, 2008)

Haven't found anything to support the alleged buy-out yet. I agree the manual does not give a lot of useful info., it does need
to be tweaked to meet the end user as far as troubleshooting and some owner oriented maintainance procedures are 
concerned. But it is a far more efficient and reliable unit than the Whitfield that was here for 10+ years. Got the oppurtunity
to try Somerset Premium Pellets instead of Lignetics. Very comparable for heat output and burn rate, but with a higher
"fly ash" output.( Lots of white powdery residue in the stove and on the glass.) Don't know where you are located, but a local 
dealer has Lignetics, Country Boy White Lightning, and Green Team pellets @ $189.00/ton plus tax. Thinking about laying
in about 4 Tons at that price. If you want info., and are close to Youngstown, Ohio, let me know. (They are pickup only).
I have also come up with a handy little tool for cleaning the burn pot that removes about 95% of the mineral deposits in less
than 1 minute. 5 or 6 taps with a hammer and you are virtually done, with almost NO scraping or wire brushing. I will try to 
stay on top of the Regency thing and let you know.


Don


----------



## jamorris (Feb 22, 2008)

FastFire57 said:
			
		

> Haven't found anything to support the alleged buy-out yet.
> Don



I have seen no info on a buy out.  regency did license Greenfire tech, tho.  Licensing is not a buy out.

Jerry


----------



## jamorris (Feb 22, 2008)

Pook said:
			
		

> i recently called dealer about europa & discovered that the multifuel burners were discontinued & new models were pellets only. tried to sell me floor demo at a discount but after further research i am under the impression that the discontinued multi fuel burners were problematic.



Once again pook, They're not discontinued.  In fact two new models are being released this year by Regency under license.There are too many possible alternative fuels to abandon multi-fuel stoves.  I burn wood pellets, but I am not turning down the possibles of burning corn, wheat and other forms of bio-mass.

Jerry


----------



## Kernel Klinker (Feb 22, 2008)

I was getting nowhere with warranty coverage so I googled all the FPI/Regency folks that I could.
I got assistance from 3 ways. And quickly.
Fireplace International was not to blame for the lack of support.
Normally, if you have a warranty issue, you go to the dealer.
If that fails customer service is there.
All I could find was a dealer request form. 
And that failed me.
Now it's gone.
So I did what I could......





> So Sorry for the Mass E-Mail, but I am not getting a response.
> 
> 
> I am the owner of a Dell-Point Europa heating appliance.
> ...



What follows is from an out of state dealer, who knew that I was having trouble getting warranty parts.
This was sent 2-10-2008.


> In answer to your question, we have not heard of any changes to the GF75 availability or warranty etc.
> 
> We do know that they have a new line of pellet stoves that they are introducing at the HPBA show in Atlanta at the end of the month.
> 
> ...



KK


----------



## jamorris (Feb 24, 2008)

From reading iburncorn.com, I picked up on my failure in start up procedures.  The factory docs say little on the amount of pellets to pre-load into the pot.  I saw 4 cups on iburncorn.  I used this amount to start up today and got a beautiful swirling mass of blue flames at the end of start up.  So far, no soot at all on glass.

Jerry


----------



## jamorris (Mar 2, 2008)

Installed the larger restriction plate this weekend.  Temp on door went up 50 degrees.  Temps on vent still about the same, maybe 10 degrees less.  Accessing the parts to switch restrictions is easy.  I found an 11 mm wrench fits best on the bolts and nuts.  Do these gaskets seem amenable to reuse?  Or, are they a one use item?

Using less combustion air.  About 3 settings lower, so there should be a detectable amount of electric use decrease.  This would means something in an off-the-grid set up.

Will move to smallest restriction plate on next 45 to 50 degree day.  I only got two plates with my stove.  I am still pleased with the Europa 75.  The only downside is the learning curve, IMO.

Jerry


----------



## redntall74 (Dec 6, 2008)

Looks like I'm a year late getting on board here. Purchased a used Europa 75 in October 08. Been running it since. This is a perplexing unit. Runs great and so far no major problems. The manual as stated above STINKS!. I have been trying many combinations of the settings but seem to get no where. The ash extraction seems to make no difference setting on 1 or 10. Cannot seem to maintain a good ash bed. Sooting of the glass seems to be a regular occurrence. Especially at low feed rates. Its 17 degrees out tonight and my fuel oil furnace has yet to be needed at all. This stove is doing far and above what i expected of it. Now if I can only figure out what it is I'm trying to adjust for. Any Help would be appreciated.


----------



## redntall74 (Dec 9, 2008)

Setting of 4 and the house was at 83 degrees when I came home. Real toasty. Turning it back to 3 for the night. Still can't build an ash bed to save my soul. This concerns me because I want to switch to corn soon aand have been told a good ash bed is essential our you will burn out the ss clean out augers. This has been a great investment!
One thing I did discover and that's PA has no sales tax on pellets whereas Ohio does.


----------



## EmaZ (Jan 16, 2009)

I have found out through trial and error...and trips to the auto parts store, electrical supply store and hardware store, the two kids of fuses that the Dell Point Europa needs.  I have their numbers all written down and I will post that info on another post.  At present, I have too big of a headache.
I was stunned that the Dell Point Europa instruction manual didn't even list what kind of fuse this stove needs.  What help is a "troubleshooting" page, telling the owner that a fuse needs replacement, if there is no information on what kind of fuse and where it goes?
Also, opening up the control panel is very tricky.  I felt like I was damaging it when I opened it to replace fuses, because the wires are so tightly wound.  The FPI office in DeKalb Illinois sent me fuses before Christmas, I replaced the one needed to power the augur motor, the stove worked for 4 more days, then cut off with a "power interruption" reading on the control panel.  I was then wasting time charging the battery and checking my power source, and when I finally got two people from the dealer to come out to my house.  
They told me that the problem had been a jam in the lower ash extraction augurs.  I don't recall getting directions to clean these lower augurs in the owner's manual.  I have been repeatedly frustrated with this stove and I am so disappointed.  I had such high hopes for it and now I feel so ripped off.


----------



## redntall74 (Jan 16, 2009)

Page 21 of the Manual - Maintenance of the Ash-extraction System.  I agree that the worst part of this stove is the manual. I have yet to encounter any electrical problems.  In this morning at -12 F the stove alone on a setting of 4 had my house at 72 F.


----------



## EmaZ (Jan 17, 2009)

I appreciate your answer.  Thanks!  The technicians from the dealer who came to fix the stove today also gave me spoken instructions (over the phone after they left) which correspond to "Maintenance of the Ash Extraction System."  In my owner's manual, that is page 21.  Okay, it's true.  I have not removed the ash extraction system to clean it yet.  But I have two questions:  1.)  If the problem was the ash extraction augurs, why did the control panel read: "E5" (power interruption)?  That suggested that the problem was with the power source.  Also, 2.) How could the ash extraction augurs have become that clogged after not even 3 weeks of use?  This is a new stove.  FPI replaced my old one because it also had repeated technical and mechanical failures.

The control panel technology of this stove seems flawed if the readings do not guide the owner to effective troubleshooting.  Also, why did none of the technicians tell me by phone to clean the ash extraction system?  One told me to clean the convection fan and a technician in California even told me that (really, I'm not lying) it is not necessary to clean the Dell Point Europa.  

Everyone I talk to about this stove seems to have a different story.  I am hoping to use this website to gain more expertise from well informed owners who actually use this product, because I really need a "shot in the arm" at this point.  My investment is not paying off.


----------



## EmaZ (Jan 17, 2009)

Just one more thing.  My house is 2 story, 2000 square feet...and very drafty.  It's an old farmhouse and the hallways are narrow.  Maybe that's why...even at its best, this stove only provides heat to the main room of my house.  The heat does not travel down the hall to the bedroom and it definitely does not go upstairs.  My house has 9 ft ceilings...is that why?  

The dealer originally told me about setting up a system with fans in order to push the stove's heat around the house...I experimented unsuccessfully with this idea, and then, it ultimately became so time consuming and frustrating just to get the stove to light and stay turned on...that I really haven't been thinking about how to spread out the heat.  The shutoffs with F5 and F6 readings have been chronic, to the point where I got very little actual use out of the stove last year.  That's why FPI installed a new one.  It doesn't seem to be any better.  Sawdust clogging the augur seems to be a serious technical flaw of this product.

But thanks for listening anyway.  I guess I am glad this stove works for someone out there.


----------



## redntall74 (Jan 17, 2009)

What type of central heating system do you have? If the air returns are in the same room as the Pellet stove you may be able to use the fan and duct work to move warm air around.
Your 9' ceiling would diffentally cause warm air to gather above your head.

I let my stove run out of pellets every 2 weeks and go thru its own shut down. Then with a vacuum and a small metal prod clean out the feed auger at the bottom of the bin. Then vacuum out the chamber, drop the ash augers with a 9/16 socket wash in hot water the augers and burn pot. Open the panels around the inside and vacuum them out. Use a small metal brush to clean the combustion fan baldes and a hand brush to clean the heat tubes at the top inside of the chamber. Put it back together after a little more vacuuming. (Make sure the ash augers are connected to the motor shaft) And fire it back up. This whole process takes me about 15 minutes and I'm back up and running.

Oh yea clean the glass with a dry towel and then a damp cloth.


----------



## EmaZ (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello Redntall74 Firestarter.

Thank you for the info.  It is helpful.  I have a boiler in my basement and a "hot water heating" system with the big old style radiators.  The main room of my house has two radiators.  My house doesn't have much of a venting system because I guess the hot water heating is transmitted through pipes to the radiators as opposed to blowing into the air through heat ducts.  (Excuse me if my terminology is wrong).  I had a heating guy look at my house to see about maybe trying to add more venting...he did not appear to think that would be effective.  For example, opening up a vent between the first floor and the second.
But again, the repeated problems I have had with the Dell Point Europa have taken over any concern about how the heat circulates.  When it's working, I just use this stove as a fireplace and sit near it when I'm really cold.  Your suggestions about the every two week cleaning are helpful.  I think I will probably need to tune into this website again if I am going to take the screws out of the burn pot and remove the ash extraction system.  I know that for people who do it all the time, it is probably easy.  But I have never done it, I don't find the manual helpful and I don't want to make some kind of drastic mistake.  
So again, I'll re-read your cleaning instructions and then next shut down I will try to do a better job of cleaning out the ash extraction system (below the burn pot).


----------



## redntall74 (Jan 18, 2009)

It is real easy. Two 9/16" bolts hold it. Bolt heads are underneath. Remove the ash pan and they are right there. 

With a boiler system moving air within the house will be hard. Why didn't you buy a pellet boiler system to add on to your present system? It would have done a much better job in your situation for about the same cost. Would have involved some plumbing conections but well worth it.

http://www.woodboilers.com/     Try here for a start

Just a thought.


----------



## EmaZ (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Redntall 74.  I am something of a neophyte to all this, I am still learning it.  And I have a feeling that the Dell Point dealer was more interested in getting my money...than in informing me about the comprehensive heating systems options available and suitable for my unique situation.  Or maybe they do not know about pellet powered boilers.  
I will need to read more about this and find out if there is a pellet boiler that has a "gas energy" backup.  At present I can't visualize myself coming up with a system for "continuous flow" of pellets or corn into my basement.  I just empty sacks of pellets into the Europa manually right now.
So I will need to do more reading and study.  The pellet powered boiler unit on this website link you provided looks convincing.  I was not able to find a price anywhere, maybe I didn't look in the right spot.  About how much is it?  There's probably no service center for it in Northern Indiana, I'll have to look.
And I don't think I will be able to afford any big expenditures for a while.  I actually took out a loan to get the Europa and I guess I made a bad move there.  Chalk it up to inexperience.
There is another issue.  I don't have my basement "sealed" properly yet, in the sense that I still have a pretty bad leakage problem.  I need to divert the drainage in my yard, by putting in more "channels" or underground PVC leading to underground barrels...systems I have read about but have not yet installed.  I don't think I should put an expensive or new heating component into my "crawl space" basement until the basement itself is in better shape.
I could tell you some pretty sad stories about basement flooding, but maybe I should save that for another website:  "middleearth.com" or somewhere.  My basement is the closest you can get to Venice without an airline ticket, but the water stinks!  Ha ha.


----------



## redntall74 (Jan 19, 2009)

They make outdoor pellet boilers that would tie into your system but cost may become a factor there. 
Indiana has lots of corn. How about an outdoor corn burner boiler. Many options out there. Research is the key. I took over a month to figure out what I wanted vs what i needed vs what I could afford. 
I bought the Europa used our I would not have been able to go with it. The previous owner didn't know how to maintian it so they had problems. It has been trouble free for me. 
Actually I am shutting it down as I type this and am going to do a major cleaning. It will be back up and running in less than a half hour.
Sorry for your problems. Wish the dealer would have taken more time to understand your needs.


----------



## EmaZ (Jan 20, 2009)

I agree with Redntall that research is the key.  Once I study the options available and hopefully get in contact with more of a network of knowledgeable people, I'll look into the outdoor corn burner boiler.  
I am trying to visualize how it would look in the yard, I just need to learn more about it.  Farmers and hardware store owners around here have talked about a "Gravity wagon" for corn storage, and I still do not know exactly what that is either ..but I think I have seen one in a photo here on this site.  That is a system for storing fuel, not a boiler, I know...but I am assuming that a corn burning boiler would need a substantially sized fuel storage component.
I need to read this site through and through, that is for sure.
I am probably similar that owner you mentioned, who didn't know how to maintain the Europa right.  But it has not been for a lack of trying.  I am going to keep on trying.  Will probably shut it down for cleaning this coming weekend.


----------



## redntall74 (Jan 21, 2009)

When putting the ash auger back in take extra time to make sure it is aligned and meshed to the motor. There is a litle bit of play back there to adjust. Slow and easy wins the race.


----------



## EmaZ (Jan 21, 2009)

The instructions in the manual on how to clean the ash extraction system (below burn pot, above ash pan) also say to be careful and mention that "the lovejoy connection may be loose"  I find that reference confusing because I don'nt know what that refers to.

  I am talking about "Ash Extraction System Maintenance instructions on page 21.  I know this is all "trial and error" but I do not want to make some kind of fatal error while cleaning.


----------



## redntall74 (Jan 21, 2009)

Lovejoy is just a name. Each side has two prongs on them and they just mesh together. Before taking 9/16' nuts off (each has a washer and lock washer on them) reach back there once stove is only warm and feel it. That will give you an idea of how it should be when put back together. It is very simple but could be messed up if you really are not paying attention to it. Partially align it and put nuts and washers back on then realign it before tightening the nuts. You should have no problem with it.


----------



## Sophie (Jan 21, 2009)

When I was shopping for a pellet stsove I called Dell Point directly because there aren't any local dealers.  I actually spoke directly to Claude LaPointe, who is one of the founders of Dell Point (http://www.pelletstove.com/french/award.html).  He speaks very good English and I almost bought a stove from him.  I was told by a former Dell Point dealer that it is the most efficient pellet stove sold in North America. I'm not sure if he offers over the phone customer service to people who bought from a dealer, but I know that there is no language problem.  He seems very nice.


----------



## EmaZ (Jan 24, 2009)

In reference to Dell Point receiving an award, did the company itself win an award or did the stove (Dell-Point Europa) win an award based on its actual performance?  I will have to read their website more carefully because it doesn't say specifically that the stove won an award.  I was taken in by that claim when I bought the Europa in 2006.  
Even if it's the most efficient stove in North America, it hasn't proved efficient for me.  I'm here just waiting for it to burn out & shut down so I can clean it.  Hopefully with the instructions I have received, I'll be better able to clean it the right way.  
Of course the dealer trying to sell the stove will say that it is efficient.  I think that FPI needs to do a thorough review of their clients who use the stove when they make their claims.  I wrote a letter to the president of FPI based on my experience with his product and I am waiting to hear an answer.  
Maybe the stove is a good invention but the company lacks the staff necessary to transmit essential information about it.  In my opinion, their customer service leaves much to be desired.


----------



## wezee (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi we have had our Europa 75 for 3 years this will be the 4th season with it. We love it .Last season we had to replace the fan but that was under warranty. We use our stove as our main source of heat. I love wood heat better then oil we keep the house at 72-73 all winter. We burn energex or greenteam for pellets have had no problems.We keep the settings  at most of the time  the burn is on 3 or 4 depending on how cold it is ash is on 2 air flow between 6 & 8 we follow the chart and we always use the gauge. Our stove pipe is straight up through the roof past ridge poll not out through the wall. We have 2 275 oil tanks last season we burned 3 tons since we have had our stove the most we have burned was 3 1/2. My oil is only for hot water and back up only used 236 gallons for the year before my stove we would go through 900 to 1100 gallons in a season. We  leave it running all the time and clean once a week some times we go two weeks. We love it.


----------



## redntall74 (Sep 12, 2010)

I too am on my third year and have not burned 50 gallons of fuel oil since it was installed and am using 3 to 4 tons a season. My experience is almost identical to yours except I haven't lost a fan yet. This year I do have to replace 1 auger. I bought the stove used and the previous owner burned corn and did not clean it very well and that was the cause of early wear on that auger. On the coldest days last winter I cranked it up to 5 but roasted myself out so had to turn it back down. I also run it at 3 to 4 most of the time. I find it tends to soot up trying to run it at 1. I have had problems with keeping the handles tightened down but that is minor. I have kept records since install and with all the startup costs and pellets used as compared to fuel oil on a budget plan it will fully pay for itself this season, so a 3 year 100% pay off over fuel oil is aces in my book.


----------



## wezee (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi redntall74  we too have already got our monies worth from this stove. We purchased our stove from the hearth Dr in Gray Maine. Bill told us that dell point was going to stop making this particular model, because it was to costly too make. You mentioned in one of your post it takes you 15 min too clean it takes me 1/2 hr  for a quick clean and  1 hr when I remove the tri auger. I feel this is the best stove on the market. Very efficient if you have the settings set right. Hopefully every one got a mini helic gauge settings card with stove.If not hear are the settings on the card and what the gauge should read for each setting.
                                    Heat setting # 1   0.10-0.15 inches w.c. gauge should read between  1 and 1 slash

                                    Heat setting # 2   0.12-0.17    "        "        "        "       "        "          1 and 2 1/2 slash

                                    Heat setting # 3   0.15-0.20     "       "        "        "       "         "         1 and 3 1/2 slash                                        

                                    Heat setting # 4   0.20-0.26     "      "        "          "       "        "         2 and 1 1/2 slash

                                    Heat setting # 5   0.24-0.30     "       "        "         "       "        "         2 and 3 1/2 slash

     We hope this helps everyone who is having troubles with their settings If you follow the gauge settings you should receive the best efficiency from your stove.


----------



## Holly Brown (Mar 5, 2013)

Hi all! A new member here with need of some info.  I have a Europa 75 stove that I got in 2005 with relatively little problems with it. It's been keeping my house very toasty.  Now I understand that the manufacturer went out of business of these stoves and that parts and service is extremely hard to find.  I can do limited maintenance on it myself, but need some help from you wonderful people here first.  My burn pot doesn't seem to "swirl" that much anymore.  The last time I looked at the combustion fan, it was looking a little rusted and worn out. Could this be my problem? The burn pot stays way full unless I stoke it and clean the wall.  How hard is it to replace the fan and where can I get one?

Any help would be very appreciated!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Mar 5, 2013)

Talk to these folks http://www.paromax.ca/dir/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&id=32&Itemid=4&lang=en

I'm sure that the inventor of that stove's combustion system can be of help.


----------



## Lyndon Fuller (Dec 11, 2013)

So I was actually given a GF 75 basically new, it has been in a week and is blowing my wife and mine minds, we have a 3 floor house 2500 sqf at level 4 un insulated in the walls it keeps the house at easily 70 degrees, we had a bad year, our oil company had been pretending to clean our boiler for over 15 years, until it became inoperable furnace guys refused to do a deep clean and so it goes no heat in december, until my friend who was just given it 4 yrs ago but never installed because she felt it was ugly and stayed with the propane, but passed it down to me, another friend installed it and I meekly started it, boom instant heat, house was at 42  within 2 hours 55 next morning on 5 it was 71 dropped it down to 2 and 3 stays over 58 trust me 58 is heaven to us after paying $600 per month in the winter for oil with a blanket on a sofa for 17 years, now with the kindness of friends we have a warm house, but my problem is the same as many what really is the cleaning process, I need to do it tomorrow, I have the ash vac, the gls cleaner etc, but I read so many different opinions, once a week , every 2 weeks, etc and how it is so confusing, my glass is completely covered in ash, thank you forums will never keep it at 1 again, pellets were Lowes, sucker born every minute hello me, just need guiding guys and girls, especially because now it is are only heating source
Thanks in advance
Lyndon


----------



## Holly Brown (Dec 11, 2013)

Wow! You don't believe in periods at the end of a sentence, do you?

Your glass shouldn't be covered in ash if everything is right. A thorough cleaning would mean the fans, burn pot  (make sure the holes are cleaned and the pot is reinstalled the right end up) and ash extractor, etc.  I do mine three times during the winter season, but I live in Maryland, not Boston. You must've been extremely cold there!  I notice that my heat tubes get caked faster than anything else with ash so you may have to clean those more regularly. These tubes are inside the burn area and transfers the heat if they are caked, less heat will be felt. I just use a regular wide paint scraper to get the ash off of the glass. The glass cleaner just smudges everything and the glass has to be cooled down. 

Congratulations on getting a very efficient heater and at a very decent price!  

I get three tons of pellets during the summer or fall when they are cheapest and put them all in my basement for easy storage.


----------



## Lyndon Fuller (Dec 11, 2013)

Holly Brown said:


> Wow! You don't believe in periods at the end of a sentence, do you?
> 
> Your glass shouldn't be covered in ash if everything is right. A thorough cleaning would mean the fans, burn pot  (make sure the holes are cleaned and the pot is reinstalled the right end up) and ash extractor, etc.  I do mine three times during the winter season, but I live in Maryland, not Boston. You must've been extremely cold there!  I notice that my heat tubes get caked faster than anything else with ash so you may have to clean those more regularly. These tubes are inside the burn area and transfers the heat if they are caked, less heat will be felt. I just use a regular wide paint scraper to get the ash off of the glass. The glass cleaner just smudges everything and the glass has to be cooled down.
> 
> ...


I spoke to soon, it shut down and I have an "E5" warning today temp is dropping quickly, thanks for your support Holly.


----------



## Lyndon Fuller (Dec 11, 2013)

F5

Auger feed motor fuse blown.

Clear jammed auger and replace fuse.  damn I am at a lost I have no idea what kind of fuse even any help would be helpful, cheers, Lyndon


----------



## Lyndon Fuller (Dec 11, 2013)

So with trial and error I replaced the fuse a 1/2 amp, and unclogged the auger, now my question is why did it get clogged and how can I prevent it getting clogged again, any advice would be helpful


----------



## Holly Brown (Dec 11, 2013)

What do you feed your stove?

My auger got jammed up really bad on corn. I had to stop using . Replaced the augers twice!  And yes, the fuse was blown too. I only use pellets now, the finest possible as I get very minimal ash or clinkers.


----------



## Lyndon Fuller (Dec 12, 2013)

Holly Brown said:


> What do you feed your stove?
> 
> My auger got jammed up really bad on corn. I had to stop using . Replaced the augers twice!  And yes, the fuse was blown too. I only use pellets now, the finest possible as I get very minimal ash or clinkers.


Wood pellets Holly,


----------



## Holly Brown (Dec 12, 2013)

At the beginning of spring this year I noticed the tiny holes in the burn pot a little clogged and had to clean them out with a small round file or round wire brush.  This helped my burn tremendously and the burn pot was superior after that and doing a really good cleaning of the ash augers and the fans. Build up of ash on the tubes helped alot too once they were cleaned.  My ash level is very low now, so I have to look at the settings and play with them.  I notice a huge difference in the warmth of the house with the stove going in the basement 24/7.  I burn about a bag/bag and a half a day (40-60 lbs).


----------



## Lyndon Fuller (Dec 12, 2013)

Holly Brown said:


> At the beginning of spring this year I noticed the tiny holes in the burn pot a little clogged and had to clean them out with a small round file or round wire brush.  This helped my burn tremendously and the burn pot was superior after that and doing a really good cleaning of the ash augers and the fans. Build up of ash on the tubes helped alot too once they were cleaned.  My ash level is very low now, so I have to look at the settings and play with them.  I notice a huge difference in the warmth of the house with the stove going in the basement 24/7.  I burn about a bag/bag and a half a day (40-60 lbs).


Wow you are pretty amazing helping me with this, it's my top auger the one that feeds the pellets that got clogged rigid, wish you were my neighbour I would cook you dinner for the help you are freely giving, as of now it is pretty much our only heat source, it is a learning curve to it, ask me to run a restaurant with 400 people ,no problem. A big part of it is the instructions are so vague.


----------



## Holly Brown (Dec 12, 2013)

The top auger, huh? How could that get clogged? Did the pellets jam it up?  

Thanks for the cudos Lyndon. I would welcome a dinner any time!  It seems the friends on here are pretty decent. They've helped me out a bunch too. I have a good source for parts too if you need any.

Yes, EVERYONE on here says the instructions are less than helpful, but at least there is something, right? And then there are the forums...


----------



## Lyndon Fuller (Dec 12, 2013)

Lyndon Fuller said:


> Wow you are pretty amazing helping me with this, it's my top auger the one that feeds the pellets that got clogged rigid, wish you were my neighbour I would cook you dinner for the help you are freely giving, as of now it is pretty much our only heat source, it is a learning curve to it, ask me to run a restaurant with 400 people ,no problem. A big part of it is the instructions are so vague.





Holly Brown said:


> The top auger, huh? How could that get clogged? Did the pellets jam it up?
> 
> Thanks for the cudos Lyndon. I would welcome a dinner any time!  It seems the friends on here are pretty decent. They've helped me out a bunch too. I have a good source for parts too if you need any.
> 
> Yes, EVERYONE on here says the instructions are less than helpful, but at least there is something, right? And then there are the forums...


And of course as soon as I tried to raise the temp it refuses but is happy to lower it for me , good grief !


----------



## Lyndon Fuller (Dec 12, 2013)

Yes the pellets jammed it , some became dust and the rest just jammed it, brutal day off.


----------



## Holly Brown (Dec 12, 2013)

Anyone have any idea how to bring my gauge, inches of water, down to the right setting. Previous folks here have said it should be between .15 and .20?  My gauge never really leaves .27 to .30. I've messed with the settings, no change. Do I need to clean something?


----------



## Lyndon Fuller (Dec 13, 2013)

Holly Brown said:


> Anyone have any idea how to bring my gauge, inches of water, down to the right setting. Previous folks here have said it should be between .15 and .20?  My gauge never really leaves 2.7~3.0.  I've messed with the settings, no change. Do I need to clean something?


Strange mine does not take water, I am just wondering if another fuse has blown if I cannot raise the temp, I am able to lower it but not raise it.


----------



## Holly Brown (Dec 13, 2013)

No, it doesn't take water. Ours should be the same type of stove, I think.  What I was referring to is the gauge on the panel.  If you look at it it reads the pressure in "inches of H2O".  A lot of gauges read pressure in this manner. If you look on page 2 they talk about it.

So your heat settings 1-5 isn't working?  The default settings are: heat 3, and fan 10.  Can you get your heat to 4 or 5? Strange...I haven't a clue what's wrong. Maybe someone else does.


----------



## Lyndon Fuller (Dec 13, 2013)

yes it is weird I lowered it during the day and went to raise it at night, and it would not go up , I am very worried I will not be able to raise the temp after I clean it as I am unable to do that now, I will also check the gauge when I get home. It's getting quite cold in my house right now. I hope its not the board.


----------



## Holly Brown (Dec 14, 2013)

You can always call the guy in Canada that they talk about. I think his name is Claude? He is French Canadien so the accent is very thick.  He is very helpful though.


----------

